# Nuggets vs. Spurs Game #1 TNT



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*The Denver Nuggets* 







*record (0-0)*

*vs.*
*The San Antonio Spurs*







*record (0-0)*

This is the opening game for the regular season! It will also be televised on TNT.

*Make your game predictions here.*

I predict the Nuggets with a win.

*Nuggets 99*

*Spurs 95*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

starters will most likely be
pg. parker
sg. manu
sf.bowen
pf.duncan
c.rasho

rasho will prob start over narz for now to get used to the system ect.

im predicting a close gm till the late 3rd qt, and then the spurs will go on a run to close the gm.

player to watch=manu-we need to watch to see if he will have the same factor in the gm as the playoffs.

A nice match up to watch is bowen vs. anthony

Spurs 110
Nuggets 94


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm gonna go with a 93-91 Nuggets win. 26/6/4 for Melo.


Go Nugs!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

new note-manu is questionable for tuesday with a thigh injury


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> new note-manu is questionable for tuesday with a thigh injury


This will be a key injury if Manu you can not go for the Spurs. Manu proved to me last season that Duncan may be their number one guy, but Manu you can also deliver when it really counts for the Spurs. Manu is an incredible athlete and basketball player.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> I'm gonna go with a 93-91 Nuggets win. 26/6/4 for Melo.
> 
> 
> Go Nugs!


Good prediction Kuskid. I Imaigne this game will be tight through out as well. I also like the stats you put up for Melo. I believe the Spurs will be a real good test for him, but those numbers are attainable.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> new note-manu is questionable for tuesday with a thigh injury


More news on Manu.



> Spurs Notebook
> 
> Web Posted: 10/31/2005 12:00 AM CST
> 
> ...


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...ies/MYSA103105.3E.Spursnotebook.11c9aae3.html

*Game Picture from TNT*


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if manu is out thats great, but even if he plays lets hope he is not effective.

Keys to this game, use our bigs to erase mistakes and handle Duncan. We can actually do this even if Duncan scores a lot of points, say even 20 plus. He just needs to shoot a lower percentage because of the defense and frankily dont let him get anything easy. Send him to the line.

Also if Manu plays we need to be physical with him. Basically send Najera in to run him over a few times. Give him some hard fouls when he goes to the basket. 

On offense we've got to use Vo and Johnson on kickouts to hit open threes, this will give melo space in the post. In this case Melo needs to post as low as possible. While, Bowen is guarding him which actually I like the match up. We all know Bowen cant handle Melo in the low post. Abuse Bowen down low.

Thise are Denver's Keys to winning the game.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nuggets Lineup

Andre Miller
Vo Lenard
Carmelo Anthony
Kenyon Martin
Marcus Camby

Bench
Earl Boykins
Earl Watson
DerMarr Johnson
Greg Buckner
Eduardo Najera
Nene
Francisco Elson

Inactive
Bryon Russell
Julius Hodge
Linus Klieza

Too bad none of the Rookies will get a chance to play tonight, but game should be very good!

GO NUGGIES!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> if manu is out thats great, but even if he plays lets hope he is not effective.
> 
> Keys to this game, use our bigs to erase mistakes and handle Duncan. We can actually do this even if Duncan scores a lot of points, say even 20 plus. He just needs to shoot a lower percentage because of the defense and frankily dont let him get anything easy. Send him to the line.
> 
> ...


Good game analysis. I'm sure coach Karl will have these guys ready to play. I also agree with your statement that Bowen can't guard Carmelo down low. That post play with Carmelo drivin on the base line is one of his bread and butter plays and Bowen can't stop it.

Good idea about Najera sending him over to foul Manu you hard or take a charge or just do whatever needs to be done.

Game time tonight! The season is here finally.

And by the way Happy Belated Halloween to everyone. Hope you all had fun last night.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm counting on the Nugs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Nuggets Lineup
> 
> Andre Miller
> Vo Lenard
> ...


Thanks for adding the team line up. Here is the Spurs line up we will be facing. Also we will be facing an old Nuggets player in Nick Van Excel.

*Starters*

Tony Parker
Manu Ginobili 
Bruce Bowen 
Tim Duncan 
Rasho Nesterovic 

*Bench*

Michael Finley 
Fabricio Oberto 
Robert Horry 
Brent Barry 
Beno Udrih 
Nick Van Exel 
Nazr Mohammed


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, Kenyon couldn't ask for a better test to start the season and see how well his knee holds up. Kenyon has proved that when healthy, he can battle Duncan effectively.

I'm very curious to see Karl's rotations and his use of the 3 PGs


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice Game thread Jordan :greatjob:

I'll add what I use to do last season, Storylines for the game:

1) How effective will the Nuggets look after a full camp under Karl? Kenyon and Nene weren't able to go full speed during camp and they will be facing the best PF in the game. 
2) How will Karl manage the PG minutes? 3 point guards, each with different strengths against a PG that killed them in the playoffs.
3) How will Karl manage the SG minutes? If Manu is out, that helps the Nuggets a lot as he was the difference in the playoff series, but Vo is healthy and DJ apparently had a very good camp.
4) How will Pop use his bench? This is game 1, so how much time will NVE see?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Even though the Spurs will take hit with Manu injured, Finley is still a fine replacement and I think Spurs will pull it off, 102-83, sorry guys


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Even though the Spurs will take hit with Manu injured, Finley is still a fine replacement and I think Spurs will pull it off, 102-83, sorry guys


You make a good point. The pick up of Michael Finley really helps the Spurs if anything happens to Manu this season. Also you could be right about the Spurs winning, but I think this game will be really close in score no matter who wins.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Nice Game thread Jordan :greatjob:
> 
> I'll add what I use to do last season, Storylines for the game:
> 
> ...


Thanks cpawfan!

Also cpawfan thanks for adding to the thread. Those are all good storylines to watch unfold during tonights game. I'm very interested in seeing how Watson plays against Tony Parker. Watson has a reputation of being a very good point guard defender. I really don't know though, as I never paid any attention to him when he was with the Grizz.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre Miller is hot early.

I liked the comment by Steve Kerr, when he said Miller is the strongest point guard on the break. Miller is so underrated when it comes to how athletic he really is for a PG.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nene just left the game due to an injury. He was limping out of the gym with help. Hope its not a bad injury.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nene injured. Man the Nuggets getting it two years in a row.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Nene injured. Man the Nuggets getting it two years in a row.


Yep this doesn't look good at all. Right now I'm just hoping he will be okay. Did you see the play though? It didnt look like he buckled his knee that bad when he fell. I wonder what the injury is.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Strained ligement or a torn ligement for Nene. In the 1st game of the season, just unreal, what a dissapointment.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Strained ligement or a torn ligement for Nene. In the 1st game of the season, just unreal, what a dissapointment.



Yeah, I feel bad for the Nuggets. If he's out for awhile or the whole year that really diminishes his trade value if they planned on trading him during the season. I wonder how this will effect his asking price for a contract and if this helps bring down his price and maybe he stays in Denver b/c of it? I doubt it but ya never know. At least Kenyon is coming back to the game (he's in the lockerroom with sore ribs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anthony with a nice timed block to end the 1st half!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> Yeah, I feel bad for the Nuggets. If he's out for awhile or the whole year that really diminishes his trade value if they planned on trading him during the season. I wonder how this will effect his asking price for a contract and if this helps bring down his price and maybe he stays in Denver b/c of it? I doubt it but ya never know. At least Kenyon is coming back to the game (he's in the lockerroom with sore ribs.


Very very dissapointing indeed. Kenyon is playing pretty decent tonight. He has been injured off and on during the pre-season. I'm just still hoping Nene can get back and it's not a worst case scenerio. Everyone believes that Nene was going to be traded at some point. However I really wanted the Nuggets to bring Nene along. Who knows what will happen now. Such bad luck for Nene.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Denver Nuggets have a 2 point lead at the end of the 1st half.

*Nuggets 48*
*Spurs 46*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo is playing great!

What I like about his game so far is his defense! I saw Manu get the ball out on the wing in a iso with Carmelo, and Carmelo jumped right up to guard him. It seems like Carmelo is taking pride in his defense now.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Wht Kleiza is not playing?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

mauzer said:


> Wht Kleiza is not playing?


Tobin posted this about Kleiza regarding tonights game.



> Inactive
> Bryon Russell
> Julius Hodge
> Linus Klieza


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets up 72 - 69 after 3 quarters.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tough losing Nene, but you guys will rebound!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets lose the game to the Spurs. The final score was 102 - 91.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Tough losing Nene, but you guys will rebound!


Yep the lost isn't so bad. It would of been considered a small upset if the Nuggets won. However losing Nene a guy that is key to our team makes this loss even harder.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

On a high note.

Carmelo Anthony had a great game. 23 Points 8 Rebounds and 4 assists. Kenyon did pretty good with 19 points, but only managed to get 2 rebounds, we definitely need more from K-Mart. Also Earl Watson didnt get any playing time. I was hoping I could watch him guard Tony Parker, but to no such luck.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Not gonna post much tonight, because I'm heading to bed soon. But a couple notes:

Kudos to Melo, he played great in the 4th quarter. He carried the Nuggets on his back offensively, and he's fun to watch in the post.

Please don't let Nene miss extended time. These freak early season injuries are gonna be the death of us.

Boykins can't dominate the ball so much. There are too many options on offense for him to try to beat his man for 15 seconds before heaving a bad shot to beat the clock. I love his heart, but pass the ball.

Melo is a great position offensive rebounder. Watch him when a shot goes up, if there's not a body on him, he's going right after the ball. Very physical, as well. He could be more tenacious on the defensive glass, though.

Eduardo Najera is a better offensive player than he gets credit for. He's obviously known as a hustle player, but he can score when he has to.

What happened to the whole 3 point guard idea? Earl Watson's too good of a player to rot at the end of anyone's bench, he deserves minutes, even if that means getting rid of him. He does have _some_ value anyways. And why not use him in the 4th quarter, when Parker was tearing it up?

Last point on Melo, and last overall. He's a better defender than he was last year. If you watch him, there's no doubting that. I know everyone's saying it, but I think they're right. He's ready.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Not gonna post much tonight, because I'm heading to bed soon. But a couple notes:
> 
> Kudos to Melo, he played great in the 4th quarter. He carried the Nuggets on his back offensively, and he's fun to watch in the post.
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more with you regarding Watson. He has a reputation of being a hard nose defender. I was hoping and assuming on my part that maybe he would be like a Gary Payton-eque defender at the point. Yet nothing from him tonight and thats just not right the guy had a good pre-season.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

I completley agree about Watson. I was under the assumption that the Watson signing was a response to the Nuggets getting torched by Parker and Nash last season. Brooks apparently has designs to become a head coach eventually, and if there are basketball gods he just set himself back a decade. The Nuggets were roasted in the fourth, and the bonehead replacement coach insists on sticking with Boykins, Miller, and Voshon Lenard in the 4th, none of whom can defend a lick. Really horrible coaching. Karl can't come back soon enough.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Tough opening loss after leading by one after three quarters. I was hoping you guys could win this one in San Antonio.

What's with Duncan's new hair style? I almost did not recognize him at first.

G-Force


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Tough opening loss after leading by one after three quarters. I was hoping you guys could win this one in San Antonio.
> 
> What's with Duncan's new hair style? I almost did not recognize him at first.
> 
> G-Force


LOL I like Duncans new hair style, also did you notice Nene? He's sporting the hair now as well. I think it looks good on Nene and Duncan.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Disasterous 4th quarter.

The TNT guys were talking about Watson like he may be hurt or something. I sure hope that Denver wasn't planning on him riding the pine this much. He'd better be hurt, b/c there is no excuse NOT to use him if he really is a good a defender as advertised.

Melo looked amazing. Flat out. He toasted Bowen on the opening post move to net an old school 3 point play. He's going to have a monster year against less adequate opponents. Watch out.

Najera looked really good too. I'm not suprised at his offensive dare I say prowess? He was the man at Oklahoma. Remember these guys dominated at one point in their careers either in H.S. or college, so their game is top notch. 

Not too worried about Nene. He may miss big time, but his offense looked about as good as it always has. He tried to create for himself, but it didn't look good.

I'd also like to see DerMarr get more minutes. He needs to get some time so that he can get in a rhythm.

Heard Klieza is going to be activated in Nene's spot. Hope he gets a little PT. Brooks first effort as coach = D-

Nugs need to get on the boards more too. Outrebounded 42-35 is not going to win games against the elites. Nice to see Denver hang tough against the Champs though.


----------

